# Pill Identification



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

When I took my dog to the Vet for a checkup about a few days after adoption, I told him my pet appeared to have cramps in the lower gut. The dog was making deep type throat sounds and his stomach area was heaving in and out. The vet says he has Whips upon checking his stool and this can cause the problem. But now I question the treatment because I do not see it listed as being effective for treating whip worms on another website. So see if you recognize the spelling. It appears to be......Vinbankel or Vinbanvel......
That is my interpretation of the Vets handwriting.
The treatment consisted of just one pill and I put it down the dogs throat after his feeding.
The medical history is as follows:
Nasal Bordetella 2/9/10
DA2PPv 1/9/10
Heartworm 1/9/10
Rabies 1/9/10
Altered 2/17/10
Strongid 2/15/10
Interceptor 2/16/10

And the above pill for whips on 2/25/10 

The dog gets these cramps or whatever it is about one to two times a day and I think I may need to go to another Vet because I am suspicious that he only gave me one pill for the treatment. And one other question; are Vets the only ones that have access to animal prescriptions or can I take a Rx to the pharmacy.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

rjordan392 said:


> But now I question the treatment because I do not see it listed as being effective for treating whip worms on another website.


Do you still have the link for this website? I can't seem to find anything about it.

As for just one pill as treatment...I'm no vet and if you don't feel comfortable with him, then I would definitely find another one, however I have seen worm treatments consisting of just one pill. So I wouldn't use that reason, alone not to like him. I would hope that they would want a follow-up though, just to make sure that the worms all gone.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

They probably gave you something called "Drontal" which is used for whipworm (_Trichuris vulpis_) infections, among other parasites. Dosage is usually one to three tablets depending on the infection and the size of the dog. The word that your vet wrote down is probably _praziquantel_ or _febantel_. 

If you are curious what was prescribed don't hesitate to call your vet for clarification.

Whipworms cause a lot of dysentery and upset in the bowels if the infection gets heavy enough. It definitely needs to be treated and it is best to do a recheck in 2-3 weeks to make sure that the infection is gone.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

I found the Rx treatment at Dog, Cat, and Pet Care Tips, Health and Behavior Information by Veterinarians

The following is the page about whipworms:
Whipworms (Trichuris vulpis) in Dogs

I have to change Vets anyway because the present one does not accept credit cards.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^ I am not seeing anything related on the first link...

I mentioned Drontal because it is one of the most popular/effective drugs to use....not sure if that is exactly what you were prescribed though.

ETA: Dosage of this drug and similar ones are usually only 1-3 tablets depending on the size and age of the dog, so I wouldn't be worried in your vet's abilities because only one tablet was given out. If you have a smaller, younger dog this is to be expected.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks danemama08,
From looking at my list of treatments, febantel appears to be it. What is it with professionals? Highschool dropouts can write better then them.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Its because they are always in a hurry...you only see about 15% of their job face to face. Most of the work is behind the scenes and they don't have much free time...I know from experience. Most of the time we are super busy, and in down time they have to make phone calls and tend to patients. If they don't have to worry about writing neatly for the sake of saving time, they wont. I think its a requirement in Pharmacy school to learn how to decipher the words of doctors/vets LOL


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

While going over the list of treatments again, I saw another drug for whipworms called "Virbantel". That is the trade name for pyrantel pamoate/praziquantel. I just missed it when I first looked at the treatments. This now seems closer to what the Vet prescribed. 
"the problem is that according to Drs. Foster & Smith website, this treatment is not effective against whipworms". 
I would trust them more then the neighborhood Vet. My pet is still suffering from whipworms or whatever since Feb. 24th when I adopted him. So now I just wasted $190.00 on a guess and wrong Rx and not a solution which is what I am paying for. Its time for a differant Vet and someone who speaks English like a native American.


----------

